# Regional pronunciation in WR



## Encolpius

A very good morning to you all, I have been informed about a new (new?) regional pronunciation application in English definitions. It looks & sounds rather interesting. Can you tell me more information about it? How reliable it is, if it is still developing, future plans, etc? I haven't found any info in WR. Thanks.


----------



## Loob

I think it's been available for about three years, Encolpius.

You might find it interesting to look at the threads Mike posted in English Only in 2014/15 when he was considering particular voices: pick voice.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, three years only, so it is a toddler. 
Did you guys copy the voices form Forvo or is that your own work?


----------



## Loob

If you look at the threads I linked to, you can see that Mike was commisioning the voices. He may be able to tell you more when he comes on line.


----------



## ewie

I'd forgotten all about that feature. (I rarely look up pronunciations)

It's probably very late in the day to be saying this but I think the drop-drown menu would make more sense if it went:
US
US Southern
UK RP* _[currently UK-RP, not sure what the hyphen's for ...]_
UK English* _[currently UK]_
UK Scottish
Irish
Jamaican

I listened to a dozen or so words in what are currently called 'UK' and 'UK-RP': in all cases they sounded exactly the same

P.S. I also found the US Southern chap distinctly hammy


----------



## mkellogg

Encolpius said:


> Did you guys copy the voices form Forvo or is that your own work?


We do not copy from other websites. That would be illegal.  We commissioned these voice recordings ourselves.


ewie said:


> US Southern
> UK RP* _[currently UK-RP, not sure what the hyphen's for ...]_
> UK English* _[currently UK]_


I welcome more comments on any accents that seem off.  Southern US was particularly hard to "cast", considering that there isn't a single Southern accent.


----------



## Encolpius

Maybe the application needs more advertisement so more could know it and maybe they can participate.


----------



## merquiades

I think the Southern accent sounds okay.  It's more inland southern than coastal southern.
It is hard as every area is a bit different.


----------



## ewie

merquiades said:


> I think the Southern accent sounds okay.  It's more inland southern than coastal southern.


I wasn't really commenting on the accent (I'm not expert), more on the _performance_.


----------

